# amplificador nuevo altavoces viejos...



## jorgemetal (Mar 1, 2010)

hola a todos, soy nuevo por aqui y no se casi nada sobre estos temas asi que os ruego algo de paciencia jeje.

mi cuestion es la siguiente:
mi equipo aiwa del pleistoceno murio debido a que Endesa me "colocó" 400v en casa, amen de muchas mas cosas que han resultado en fritura...

Como mi prioridad es reponer lo mas importante, obviamente, el tema del equipo de musica queda relegado a un minimo presupuesto, bien, he elegido como amplificador un yamaha RXV365 con el que creo tengo de sobra para mis necesidades teniento en cuenta con lo que anteriormente me sentia feliz jajaja, el problema me surge cuando no se si puedo utilizar mis antiguos bafles.
dichos bafles los "reformé" un poco hace algun tiempo y les instale un woofer beyma modelo woofer/p 8" y un tweeter en el cual leo "dometweeter", ambos con 50w y 40w respectivamente y 8ohms, ademas ahora veo que instalé un filtro pasivo de dos vias tambien de la marca beyma (modelo 2V HI-FI).
mis dudas son que si el yamaha funciona a 6ohms segun he leido y conecto woofer y tweeter en paralelo tendria un resultado de 4ohms, bien, pero si sigo usando el filtro ya no tendria este problema, es correcto?

Otra duda es que el yamaha da 100w a 6ohm asi que no se si reventaria los altavoces o solo es cuestion de no ponerlo a tope (cosa que nunca hago ni de lejos ya que me tengo que salir del salon que es pequeño)

Como ultimo preguntaros si puedo poner junto al woofer o tweeter en paralelo otro altavoz que tengo de 20w 8ohms (creo que son de 4") y asi compensar un poco la falta de potencia que admiten los altavoces porque aqui ya me pierdo y no se que resistencia final me quedaria usando el filtro y si necesitaria ademas algun tipo de condensador si es que puedo conectarlo.

se que es una solucion marrana pero ya os digo, mientras no tenga presupuesto para unas nuevas cajas asi tendremos que estar ya que mi maximo interes es la musica y no el 5.1 para peliculas y no tengo idea de instalar posteriormente un subwoofer, quiero usar los delanteros para bajos, solo compraria unos satelites mas adelante.

muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2010)

Lo que planteas se trato por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobredimensionar-20-quedarse-corto-20-a-17249/

Y lo de poner un segundo parlante en paralelo no evita que puedas sobrecargar al parlante original.


----------



## jorgemetal (Mar 1, 2010)

gracias aunque no me entero mucho del post que me has puesto, lo siento.
  ademas, no me aclaro sobre el tema del filtro si usandolo evito el bajar a 4ohms.
y perdona si repito preguntas, antes de formularla he buscado y leido durenta verios dias pero como ya digo mis conocimientos rayan el 0 por eso pregunto por una explicacion para torpes, simplemente que me digan que puedo hacer con lo que tengo o que necesitaria encaso de no servir.

bueno, sigo mirando cosas a ver si me aclaro...
 podria poner otro altavoz de 50w 8ohm 5" (medios) en serie con el woofer (asi si aumentaria la potencia admisible¿?) pero me quedaria con 16ohms mas luego poner el tweeter en paralelo se me quedaria si no lo hago mal (16*8)/(16+8)=5.3ohms, y necesito minimo 6ohms asi que deberia usar el filtro aunque no se si es correcto enganchar los dos en serie al filtro en la salida de bajos... y ademas el tweeter sigue siendo de 40w, para ellos me dieron unos condensadores creo que MKT 2.2uf pero me dijeron que con el filtro y mi anterior potencia (40+40w) no los usase, seria correcto usarlos ahora con el filtro para no quemarlos?

la ultima otra que se me ocurre seria poner dos de agudos en vez de uno (misma potencia) en serie y unirlos en paralelo a los dos de graves/medios, asi tendria 8ohms y elimino el filtro, nuse...


----------

